# 90k Trans Flush?



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Couple hundred for a flush beats a couple thousand for a tranny, 90k in 5 years is a lot, I did mine at 45k, if you plan on getting rid of the car in a couple years and are not worried about costly repairs due to neglecting this by all means play it by ear, if you wanna run it into the ground I'd do it. These cars are a bit aggressive on fluid.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pierce4757 (May 25, 2019)

Okay yeah I've only heard stories of it can ruin the seals with the pressure, it's bad for the tyranny, etc. does a trans flush also include a filter (I would assume)


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

pierce4757 said:


> Okay yeah I've only heard stories of it can ruin the seals with the pressure, it's bad for the tyranny, etc. does a trans flush also include a filter (I would assume)


No,, ita a "lifetime filter" and it's silly for GM to recommend a service on the vehicle every 45k miles that damages the vehicle, more rediculius has happened for sure, but I had no issues, and have never heard of them having happened, but all dealer work is warrantied, so if something horrible happened they'd have to repair it, I believe mine cost about $230 3 years ago, and the old girl doesnt leak a drop

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did a drain and fill on mine at 55k, shifts so much smoother as well as better downshifts. Fluid that came out was brown. Repeating again in a month once I put another 1k miles on it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the af40-6 lasts forever with 30k mile fluid changes


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No fluid is lifetime. Change the fluid, even if you just do the drain and fill method. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

I did a drain and fill x 2 on mine,with 50,000 on it (Hawaii miles, so closer to 100,000 actual) fluid was pretty dark and bad smelling. Used Valvoline a max life multi vehicle. Figured I got at least 65% out.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Did an 8qt drain/fill/drain/fill/drain/fill change on my 14 @ 64k miles. It was shifting fine but it shifter even smoother after. I'm at 73k and plan on doing another 8qt "flush" again. I disconnected a cooler line, turned the car on and pumped 2qts out and would shut it off and pour 2 qts back in and start over. I've always done this with my vehicles and seems to help, regardless of it being a "lifetime" fluid or not.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

That’s a couple of references to “lifetime fluid” I don’t believe anyone said it’s lifetime fluid, there’s claimed to be a lifetime filter that I mentioned however


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Modern trans "flushes" use the car's own fluid pump to push the old fluid out. Basically this is a pumped drain. Then you refill with the new fluid. Don't use the old external suction pumps to do this service. It should have been done at 45K miles.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

obermd said:


> Modern trans "flushes" use the car's own fluid pump to push the old fluid out. Basically this is a pumped drain. Then you refill with the new fluid. Don't use the old external suction pumps to do this service. It should have been done at 45K miles.


Actually, if you look at the service intervals right from GM, a 45,000 mile tranny fluid change is for harsh driving conditions which I'm sure won't apply to 90% of the people that own a Cruze diesel. 90,000 miles is recommended for normal use.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kbarzo said:


> Actually, if you look at the service intervals right from GM, a 45,000 mile tranny fluid change is for harsh driving conditions which I'm sure won't apply to 90% of the people that own a Cruze diesel. 90,000 miles is recommended for normal use.


While it's true that 90,000 is for "normal", take a close look at the "severe" service criteria. If even one of the items on the list applies then use this schedule.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

kbarzo said:


> Actually, if you look at the service intervals right from GM, a 45,000 mile tranny fluid change is for harsh driving conditions which I'm sure won't apply to 90% of the people that own a Cruze diesel. 90,000 miles is recommended for normal use.


service intervals are to cover manufacturer liability during warranty


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I had the dealer do mine at 75k miles. The factory used semi synthetic and when the dealer changed it they used full synthetic.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

I have had mine drained and refilled by the local dealer every 50K miles. Trans shifts great, no troubles ever. I use Amsoil brand fluid. (Signature Series Fuel-Efficient Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid) Presently have 154,000 miles on my 2014.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pierce4757 said:


> My car is coming up on 90k miles and the dealer recommends that I get a trans flush. I've heard mixed feelings about having one done. I have a 2014 and it seems to be running fine. What is everyone else's opinion on this?


[h=1]HOW TO: Service "Lifetime Fill" Tranmission fluid for Diesel AW AF-40-6 Transmission[/h]


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I did mine at around 75k; the drain and fill x3 method.

From this point on, every 75k or so, I'll probably just top off with 1.5 quarts and drive it a bit, then pull the internal leveling plug, then top off .5 qts. I don't know if I will fully drain it again

The drain plug popped a lot harder than I would have liked the first time so I don't know if I want to go through that again.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Had mine drained and refilled last week. Dealer would only use GM AW-1 and they wanted $250 for the drain and fill. I was shown the AW-1 in the translucent plastic GM container and although my color vision isn't 100%, it looked brown to me (brand new). I had an independent drain and fill with AMSOIL signature series synthetic ATF. It seems to no longer have an occasional lurching/shutter issue when down shifting. So far, I'm happy with my choice (as discovered here on Cruzetalk) to use the AMSOIL ATF.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Fluid replacement (drain/fill) in these is safe. I've done mine and so have many other.

Processes that "flush" by using cleaners and additives should never be done in a transmission without a serviceable filter (these do not). That is because there is no way to replace the filter which will catch all of the loosened materials and overtime can become clogged.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Update. Amsoil ATF has made driving the car a much more satisfying experience. Since the drain and fill, I've experienced perhaps 2 hard/stumbling down shifts. Prior to that, it was a few times each day and had me pretty concerned. Considering another drain and fill this summer for good measure.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The official change is due at 97,5000 per the Owners Manual
*


https://my.gmc.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2014/chevrolet/cruze/2014_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf


*If you live in a severe weather area you should consider doing the service more often


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

At 90k never being flushed I understand it’s a risk but it could also be bad not doing it. Maybe a drop and replace vs full system flush, this way the detergents don’t go too aggressive on the trans. This is why we do dealer flushed every 30k.


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

I just did a fluid replacement using Liqui Moly 1800 ATF that is AW-1 spec made in Germany that you can find at NAPA stores. I only had 53k miles, but it noticeably changed to a much softer shift pattern. Highly recommended........I used a MightyVac 7400 fluid evacuator as I don't do too well crawling on concrete floors with my battered knees. Whatever method you choose, it will only be for the good and longevity of your transmission.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rebooter said:


> I just did a fluid replacement using Liqui Moly 1800 ATF that is AW-1 spec made in Germany that you can find at NAPA stores. I only had 53k miles, but it noticeably changed to a much softer shift pattern. Highly recommended........I used a MightyVac 7400 fluid evacuator as I don't do too well crawling on concrete floors with my battered knees. Whatever method you choose, it will only be for the good and longevity of your transmission.


Hate crawling on the floor. Oil change and brakes is about as far as I get into my cars today. Mighty vac seems a great idea. Allows you to get an exact measurement to add back, and not messy.


----------



## kevinscruz (Apr 29, 2020)

pierce4757 said:


> My car is coming up on 90k miles and the dealer recommends that I get a trans flush. I've heard mixed feelings about having one done. I have a 2014 and it seems to be running fine. What is everyone else's opinion on this?


I did a drain, fill, drain and refill at 46 K because the fluid was almost black. It runs better.


----------

